# cannot play .mov files in itunes or quicktime



## HellGuardian (Sep 13, 2005)

Im unable to play .mov files either in itunes or quicktime. the videos are really jerky, a frame changes after every 3 or 4 secs. then the application hangs or closes, quicktime gives some kind of error that file is corrupt. but this happens with every .mov file which I had played earlier correctly. this does not happen with .avi or .mpg files. also if i do not display the video in itunes and listen to the song only, then it does not close, but the moment i open the video pane, it starts framing(the video only, the sound is normally played). so what should i do? i have reinstalled itunes and quicktime and then downloaded and installed the latest ones(5 and 7), but still no results.


----------



## shrinathv (Sep 13, 2005)

> i have reinstalled itunes and quicktime and then downloaded and 
> installed the latest ones(5 and 7), but still no results.

Dear Hell Guardian,

I think there must be some connectiviy issues between Earth & Hell. Please come to earth and try downloading again. May be you won't face any problem 

Srinath.


----------



## HellGuardian (Sep 13, 2005)

dear javagal srinath,

maybe u can come back from cricket, i have downloaded and installed itunes many times, and this rpoblem exists with 4.9 and 5.0 both. i think its a problem with something else, maybe codecs and not itunes or quiktime


----------

